# Animal Injuries You've Had



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

So what kind of injuries have you had with animals? Things like gnats don't really count but you can include them if you want! 

I was thinking today that I've had far too many.



Obviously owning a cat I've been bitten and scratched by him.
Also been bitten by a ferret, gerbil, goat and horned frog.
Scratched by a puma kitten I raised for a short while.
Sprayed by a spotted skunk. :censor:
Been made ill by a poison dart frog (own fault.)
Stung by a British hornet.
At a conservation centre I worked at, a fossa I worked with nearly bite my finger off. Still have the scar.
Same day, same centre, a gibbon smacked me with a thorny branch.
A Brazilian tapir tackled me. Was merely annoying as I was cleaning poop.
A free-roaming exotic bird nearly had my eye at a zoo. I did keep making it land on my arm without any food so was deserved.
Yours? Ha.


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Been kicked by, and thrown off a horse many a time, once it threw me off then trod on me.

Bitten Badly by a guinea pig - seriously they can bite and hold on !

Caught Campylobacter from a puppy - never been so ill in my life - I lost a stone in a week though :notworthy:. I'd rather give birth than have that again !


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never heard of Campylobacter. Is that serious?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Got ringworm from horses,
Badly bitten by my old dog,
Have loads of current scratches/scars from all the cats.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been bitten by a Pit-Bull Terrier
bitten by numerous parrots
bitten by a House snake
bitten by numerous baby snakes
trampled by a llama
squashed against a wall by a few llamas
pushed into a wall by a reindeer
scratched by numerous rabbits
bitten by numerous hamsters
bitten by numerous budgies, cockatiels, lovebirds & parakeets
scratched by marmosets
smacked on my head by a European Eagle Owl's talons
knocked over by a sheep


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

got trod on my horses ... as a kid
bitten by a hamster ... as a kid
bitten by my old dog ... as a kid !!!!

I think I was a careless kid!!! Since as an adult I have only been bitten by my darn hedgehog and about 4 times in 2 months by the little so and so lol!!! dont think he liked me first off hahaha


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmm mine are


sitting on a bee on a swing...oh the pain!

thrown of many times by horses bailing out!

fell off galloping (had them stupid safty stirrups! grr) sprained my wrist and hurt my head! tried to get back on...fell off the other side (was funny though)

been kicked in the ribbs by a cob breaking two ribs on my right side, and bruising my left arm

bitten on the bum leaving a HUDGE bruise (i then bit the lil monster back...thus he never bit me again HA! won that round with that pony!)

headbutted full pelt on the right side of my head, causing a split eye, and a lovly black eye! still didnt nock me down though! bad headache after that

bitten by many rats i owned over the years

bitten by a shitszu how ever you spell it *hate them dogs with a passion stupid sewer rats as far as im concirned!

headbutted by my staffy, bitten by him *my fault lol!* and most recently he jumped up as i bent down and hes bruised my knee with his knee! OUCH!

tail whipped by my iguana

tagged by my king snake...feeding responce is amazing! :2thumb:

that'll do for now


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Been had by my panther cham...man they can move fast


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

my ex's brother works in a zoo and they had to hand rear a couple of tiger cubs as the mum rejected them, well these "kittens" were fine when young and i was always in and out of there enclosure as my ex was always down the zoo, well as the "kittens" got bigger they wanted to play more but they play hard, so one day i walked into there enclosure and one of the males jumped up and sank he's claws into my tummy needless to say i have some lovely scars now lol, but i wouldnt change them for the world.

bitten by a german sheperd
bitten by a ginger cat my nan owned
bitten by like 3 hampsters
stung by a stingray and a jellyfish
kicked in the leg by my neices pony
punched by a gorilla


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Stung By Wasps x1000

Dog Bit My Hand While Bathing HIm, A nerve Was HAnging Out, Should Have Had Stiches But Meh.

Pygmy Goat Got P.Oed At Me And Charged Me Its Pointy Stub Horn Went INto My Leg, It Looked Really Funny That Goat All Mad. I Still Laughed When It Was In My Leg

Cat Bit My Eyelid

1,000,000 Garder Snake Bites From Catching And Releasing Outside...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

been bitten by over 60 dogs one of the perks or my job 
been bitten by royal didnt hurt too much been whiped n the eye buy iggy 
been stung by lion fish
been bitten buy a goat that really hurt :lol2:


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> been bitten buy a goat that really hurt :lol2:


Bloody goats. Join the club.

I forgot one. Have been smacked in the face by a pissy chicken's wing. Not KFC, mofos.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Same day, same centre, a gibbon smacked me with a thorny branch.
I just spat tea all over my pc :lol2: I found my winner


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Kicked football into wasp nest.

Biten and tail whipped by adult Boscs.

Electrocuted by fence whilst stroking Sheep. 

Bat fly into my face gave me a black eye.

Biten by a pig. 

Leo bit me last night.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Brat said:


> *Got ringworm from horses*,
> Badly bitten by my old dog,
> Have loads of current scratches/scars from all the cats.


No way? Worms inside you? How you get rid?


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Electrocuted by fence whilst stroking Sheep. quote]
> 
> I lied thats my new winner


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Taxemic said:
> 
> 
> > Electrocuted by fence whilst stroking Sheep. quote]
> ...


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Being mauled by my wife for not buying her shoes. :devil:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Bebeop1980 said:


> Being mauled by my wife for not buying her shoes. :devil:


My OH knows all too well about that ;D


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

my worst was having all the ligaments (sp) in my ankle torn by my old horse when he barged out the school as i opened the gate! (i was still on board as going for a hack and my chaps got caught in the hook)
Various burns from ceramics
Scars from a gecko biting me
When i was small, a huuuuge dog bit my face so i have a tiny scar on my forhead
No snake bites have scarred

thats about it...i fail at this!


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

No one been eaten by a pelican or something then? Hmm.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Taxemic said:


> No way? Worms inside you? How you get rid?


Ringworm's actually a fungal infection, not worms 

I have....

Been bitten by:
All sorts of dogs, on the hands and on the head (dog picked me up by the head as a three-year-old), a wild-caught adult male collared lizard, a garter snake, quite a lot of earless lizards, fence lizards and whiptails, a prairie rattlesnake, a horse, my younger brother, cats, ferrets, budgies, hamsters, gerbils, leopard geckos, fat-tailed geckos, corn snakes, a Mexican black kingsnake, an African house snake, a radiated ratsnake, a Colombian rainbow boa (and that was a feeding bite), an Argentine black and white tegu, marmosets, macaws, various parrots but particularly African greys and bottlenose dolphins.

I have also fallen off a horse and hurt my knees fairly badly, been knocked over by goats, had a curious jackdaw try to find out how my eyeball tasted and had my nostrils offended by a windy cat.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a skunk bite a lump out my leg. That was funny trying to explain that to the doctor in A and E made even worse by the fact that I work there.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Bitten by a Shire when I was a kid, was gfather's beast and have hated all horses, ponies etc since.
Kicked by Aunties horse's regular, she had a stud and did the show jumping, cross country stuff - hate horses lol.
Head butted by the goats everytime I collected the eggs.
Chased and bitten, wing slapped by the geese when feeding - that stings
Head butted by a Tamworth sow with newborn piglets - I just didn't know she'd had them till she butted me :whistling2:
Only dog to bite was a Springer with a brain tumor that needed to go to vets - I drew the short straw!
Parrots by the bucket full, bitten, wing clipped, clawed worst was a Molluccan cockatoo aged about 45 decided I should stroke him not feed him when he turned his head upside down- split my lip right thru with lower mandabil - only 1 side too, then upper bill went thru my wisdom tooth and split it and up into my face - tooks wks of dental and maxiofacial surgery to put that back together.

Reptiles been bitten by bearded adult male looked like I'd tried to cut my thumb off lol. Royals, corns, 1 common boa, never by my hognose thankfully AND got bitten once by a feckin locust, needless to say that one became dinner!

Think the Molluccan was the worst:blush:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Bitten/scratched by most sorts of furries

And Broke my back when my horse had a stupid hissy over nothing and threw me.
Bitten by a few of the snakes/lizards oh and tail whipped by an Iggy.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I know its really inappropriate but :lol2: aqt some of your stories guys - keep em coming - this is a great thread - all in all I have come off super good in comparison


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

I can now add I have been bitten by a leopard gecko now. Not the most exciting thing but that crap hurts. :bash:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

bitten by a blue tongue skink, it really really really hurt! really.

ed


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Stung by bee
Stung by hornet in cyprus - my god that HURT
Bitten by boa, python, corn, sailfin lizard
Slapped in the face with a sailfins tail
Scratched by cat
Bitten by rat
Bitten by hamster
Had 4 fingernails bitten off in one go by a pony i didn't even know was there (was empty stable at back of a paddock and i was leaning on the fence chatting it came up and bit)
Headbutted by a sheep
Kicked by rabbit
Attempted rape by a goat - that was disturbing and i had very brusied leg/side after from the fight to get away lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I've been around horses since I was little so the usual:
Bites, falls, tramples, barged/squashed, stood on. Only actual resulting injuries except general ouchiness and bruises was cracked collar bone (I went over the jump, the pony didn't), soft tissue damage (pony went over the jump and i didn't) and once my big toe nail fell off after being stood on.

Stung by wasp
Stung by jellyfish
Bitten by little BCI (it hurt! I'm a LOT more careful now he's big!)
Bitten by a dog
Headbutted by a calf (not really an injury, it was a game and I started it but it was a bit sore when she got bigger!)


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Scratched by a cat.
Bitten by a dog.
Bitten by baby Ratsnake.
Various others.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Bitten by a bosc
tailwhipped by a whitethroat monitor 
bitten by a grey squirrel LOL my fault
and the best for last swallowed a bee while drinking a can of coke 
stung me in the throat wedged there because of it's barbed sting
throat swelled , managed to get to my cousins house nearby passed out 
he threw me into the car straight to health centre , got out the car passed out again , stopped breathing turned blue LUCKILY a doctor on his way in seen me , ran in and got injection of adrenalin and antihistamine , injected it into my jugular vein and hey presto i was ok!!!!
Give me a 7ft monitor lizard any day!!!!!!!!!!!! *MM*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

My royal tried to eat my knob
one of my dogs punctured a hole in the inside of my elbow, damaging a nerve and i've still not completely got the feeling back in one of my fingers.
got bit in the face by a mates dog as we were having a barking competition, i won and she didn't like it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bites, bites, bites... oh and a scratch here and there...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Bitten by dogs countless times including one hospital trip where a sheep dog dug his teeth into my backside as a kid.
Pecked by chickens/geese and a swan.
Stood on by a horse.
Bitten by rats/mice/bearded dragon/snake/bosc/gecko.
Envenomated several times by a rear fanged snake.
Countless times getting a fist full of hairs from tarantulas.
Perminant scars from a green iguana.
Fun times.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> and the best for last swallowed a bee while drinking a can of coke
> stung me in the throat wedged there because of it's barbed sting
> throat swelled , managed to get to my cousins house nearby passed out
> he threw me into the car straight to health centre , got out the car passed out again , stopped breathing turned blue LUCKILY a doctor on his way in seen me , ran in and got injection of adrenalin and antihistamine , injected it into my jugular vein and hey presto i was ok!!!!
> Give me a 7ft monitor lizard any day!!!!!!!!!!!! *MM*


Win. :lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i fractured my spine from falling off my horse about 4 yrs ago


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Bitten by a dog just above the eye when I was about 6, needed stitches.
Bitten by countless hamsters, rats, mice gerbils.
Bitten and scratched to peices by a pyscho rabbit.
Stung by a wasp........ in winter.....in bed
Scratched by a cat after stopping it from chocking (ungrateful sod) and needed stitches to put the end of my finger back together.
No end of hatchling snake bites, couple of adult ratsnake bits, royal bite and a brb bite.
2 adult bosc bites......... one didn't even leave a mark, second I had the tiniest scratch.
Turtle bite
10 minute old baby beardie bite (awwwwww)
Lots of Kitten scratches.

Thinks that about all.........


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

Been scratched by green iguana sooo many times, left scars from when i was little (bless lol)
apart from that, been bitten by...
spiny tail, poor physco beardie, chuckwalla (lots of times lol), crazy bitch of a rat (again, lots of times, its a love hate thing), nile monitor that just didnt let go, leopard gecko, corn snake, petri gecko (LOL) an adult locust on my nose, and probably the worst bite of all - a meal worm tht drew blood lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

had my leg cut open by a green iguana tail whipping me, found out I'm allergic to T venom after getting bit by mine, many snake bite


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Schip said:


> Bitten by a Shire when I was a kid, was gfather's beast and have hated all horses, ponies etc since.
> Kicked by Aunties horse's regular, she had a stud and did the show jumping, cross country stuff - hate horses lol.
> *Head butted by the goats everytime I collected the eggs.*
> Chased and bitten, wing slapped by the geese when feeding - that stings
> ...


Did they headbutt you to try and let you know they dont lay eggs?:lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

countless snake bites..from babies through to adults
countless hampster and gerbil bites evil creatures! 
quite a few scratches and bites from one of our old cats
parrot bites senegal and conure
bitten by a young iggy (actually hurt a fair bit! lol)
my english bull terrier bit the back of my leg once straight through my jeans! that smarted a fair bit!! :lol2: (me and the other half were playfighting and she didnt think we were playing! my fault entirely!)
few good scratches from various larger lizards....ummm thats about it for me lol...99% were pretty trivial and also 99% my own fault! :lol2:

oh there is one more! i slipped over on the laminate flooring in front room about 5 years ago and smacked my head on the radiator...all due to my english bull terrier peeing on it! i then chased her outside (no shoes) she went out of the gate...i proceeded to open the gate with my foot! little did i know the catch had closed!!! and i broke the toe next to my big toe! and now cant move it at all! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

bitten by jack russell and a collie - my dog the JR got in a fight and I went in with my arms when i was a kid 

trampled by one of my horses and left with a haemotoma in my thigh (still there, it happened about 4 years ago)

kicked in the face when a stallion reared and struck out at me

broken neck, pony went arse over tit in a ditch during a gallop on a grass verge when i was a kid

legs skinned from inner thigh to ankle when pony fell on top of me and slid me across a road as a kid

torn groin muscle (possibly the most painful thing ever!) after pony decided he didn't want to finish the jumping and threw me off over his head

usual being trodden on/bitten/kicked

bitten/scratched by rabbits

bitten by my pet rat when i was a kid

scratched by cats


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Far too many snake bites to recall,have been bitten by each of the 'big 5',although not all were that big at the time!Hamsters,rats,mice,guinea pigs,rabbits,horses,a Falcon(really really hurt!),ferrets the list goes on.....


----------

